# +++((( ملخص المسابقة الدراسية كونوا كاملين لمرحلة خدام )))+++



## Maria Teparthenos (28 مارس 2009)

*شرح مبسط ومختصر للمسابقة الدراسية التابعة لمهرجان الكرازة المرقسية*
* 2009*
*تحت شعار كونوا كاملين*

*




*

*ملامح كمال الخادم*​
*1 – أن يكون خادم :*

*فمثلاً العضو الحى هو عضو له دوره فى بناء الجسد *
*والعضو الخامل هو عضو لا فائدة له كالزائدة*
*العضو الفاسد يؤذى الجسد*

*+  نخدم الكنيسة فى مجالات النبوة – الوعظ – التعليم – العطاء – التدبير – المشاركة الوجدانية – التسبيح والعبادة*
*كذلك خدمة المحتاجين بالعون المادى والنفسي والجسدى تنفيذاً لكلام الكتاب المقدس*
* ( رو 12 )*

*+ الخادم أيضاً يحتاج إلى إعداد – تدريب – تكليف كنسي -  متابعة*


*2 – أن يكون شاهد *


*- أى أن يكون نوراً  للعالم فتهرب الظلمة*

*- وأن يكون ملحاً للأرض يحفظه من الفساد العالمى*

*- أن يكون سفيراً للسيد المسيح على الأرض يقدم للناس محبة المسيح وصورته النورانية*

*- أن يكون رسالة المسيح التى تنشر السلام والخلاص*

*- أن يكون رائحة المسيح الذكية التى تنشر الخير *

*- أن يكون خميرة صغيرة لنمو الحياة والخير*

*3 – أن يكون كنسي*

*- يعرف كنيسته بعقائدها وطقوسها وتاريخها وقديسيها وأقوال آبائها وتقاليدها*
*ذات جذور كتابية وآبائية*

*- أن يحيا أرثوذوكسيته فى شركة حب كعضو حى فى الجسد المقدس الذى رأسه المسيحى يقتدى ويتشفع بالقديسين*
*بتفاعل الخادم الباذل*
*مستمر مع باقى أعضاء الجسد ( المؤمنون )*

*- قادراً على التمييز بين التعليم السليم والتعليم الخاطئ*
*ملاحظاً نفسه والتعليم والتدريب*

*4 – معاصر *
*للتراث الكنسي فهو جذور الكنيسة*
*والمعاصرة تعنى ان يكون الخادم هو ساق لجذور الكنيسة التى لايمكن ان تنمو بدون الجذور الكنسية الصحيحة من عبر وتعاليم الآباء القديسين*

*- ان يكون لديه خلفية عن منجزات وتكنولوجيا العصر*
* ( انترنت – فاكس – كمبيوتر – موبايل – فضائيات – الخ )*
*والتى عن طريق استخدامها الحسن والمتوازن فى الوقت المناسب تحسن أداء الخدمة*
*( من وقت وكفاءة )*

*- ويكون قادراً على تقديم وتصنيف تلك المتطلبات بما يتوافق مع احتياجات المؤمنين فى هذا العصر*

*5 – مواطن صالح*

*- يخضع للسلطات العليا بالدولة ( رو 13 : 3 )*
*- نفعل الصلاح ليمدحنا الكل ( رو 13 : 4 )*
*- نعطى الحق للجميع ( رو 13 : 7 )*
*- نكرم المسؤولين ( رو 13 : 7 )*
*- نحب الجميع ( رو 13 : 8 )*
*- السلوك حسب القوانين والتشريعات ( رو 13 : 9 )*
*- الخضوع لكل ترتيب بشري ( 1 بط 2 : 12 )*
*- نفعل الخير لأجل الله ( 1 بط 2 : 17 )*


*6 – مسيحى :*
*- يعرف مسيحه أحد اقانيم الثالوث القدوس فى الإله الواحد*
*والذى تجسد وتأنس من خلال اتحاد دائم بين اللاهوت والناسوت*
*قادراً على كل شئ عالماً بكل شئ وسلطانه مطلق على الخليقة كلها*

*- يشبع بمسيحه فى عشرة يومية فى الصلوات ( أجبية – صلوات سهمية ) – ( تسابيح وقرائات فى الكتاب المقدس – الكتب الروحية – الثقافة العامة ) – الإفخارستيا*

*- يتحد بمسيحه من وسائط النعمة بفهم سليم فيظل الإنسان إنساناً يظل الإله إلهاً فى شركة محبة ومواهب ونعمة*

*فيجب علينا ألا ننغلق فى مجتمعات قبطية ضيقة فى المدارس والجامعات والأحزاب والنقابات والجمعيات بل نحتفظ بعلاقات محبة طيبة مع شركائنا فى الوطن والكنيسة .*

*صلوا من أجلى*​


----------



## mero_engel (28 مارس 2009)

*شرح رائع حبيبتي *
*تسلم ايدك*
*وربنا يوفق الجميع في مهرجان الكرازه القادم*
*ربنا يباركك *​


----------



## BishoRagheb (28 مارس 2009)

شكرا ليكي اختي
ربنا يعوض تعبك
ويجعل المهرجان مثمر في كل شئ
ونستفاد من التعاليم اللي فيه​


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 مارس 2009)

رااااااااااائع يا ماريان 

تسلم ايدك 

ميررررسى على المخلص الهام 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 
​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (6 أبريل 2009)

mero_engel قال:


> *شرح رائع حبيبتي *
> 
> *تسلم ايدك*
> *وربنا يوفق الجميع في مهرجان الكرازه القادم*
> *ربنا يباركك *​


*ميرسي على مرورك يامرمر
ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (6 أبريل 2009)

bishoragheb قال:


> شكرا ليكي اختي​
> ربنا يعوض تعبك
> ويجعل المهرجان مثمر في كل شئ
> 
> ونستفاد من التعاليم اللي فيه​


*ميرسي على مرورك
ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (6 أبريل 2009)

kokoman قال:


> رااااااااااائع يا ماريان ​
> 
> تسلم ايدك ​
> ميررررسى على المخلص الهام ​
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


*ميرسي على مرورك
ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك*​


----------



## bahaa_06 (6 أبريل 2009)

*موضوع جميل*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (2 مايو 2009)

bahaa_06 قال:


> *موضوع جميل*​


*ميرسي اوى على مرورك*
*ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك*​


----------

